# nah-nah's doodles



## nah-nah (Sep 18, 2005)

*nah-nah's artwork!*

Hi everyone!  I've decided, under the advice of Firu-kun, that I put all my drawings in the first post instead of posting pictures seperately.  It was a good idea.  I hope you guys enjoy~

NEW* 11-29-05 *NEW
* 11-16-05  *

* 11-11-05  *
* 11-8-05  *
*Spoiler*: _Older works_ 



*10-25-05*
temari again
sasunaru kiss again -- yaoi

*10-16-05*
SasuNaruGLOMP!!!
Bad Naruto.
Sasuke's Revenge
Owie...

*10-14-05*
A little kissie
Golden Pair from PoT

*10-13-05*
NaruSasu
Another chibi SasuNaru

*10-9-05*
Temari Sketch Battle Entry

*10-7-05*
Baby Sasuke

*10-3-05*
Little Sasuke!!

*9-29-05*
CrackPic for the Itachi's Facewrinkles FC

*9-22-05*
Yakushi Kabuto, in different clothes
Aoyagi Ritsuka from Kouga Yun's Loveless
Eiji and Fuji from Prince of Tennis

*9-19-05*
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Hinata
Rock Lee

*9-18-05*
Gaara after some much-needed sleep
Naruto Glomping Gaara
Young Naruto
Gaara, Naruto, and Sasuke in outfits i just... came up with, i guess.


<3


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 18, 2005)

Those are extremely adorable!


----------



## kknaruto24 (Sep 18, 2005)

aww those are soo cute 
nice work


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 19, 2005)

And now, here are some more.  

My versions of:

Naruto:  A slightly older version of our beloved Ramen lover.  He's just so cute and grinny.
Sasuke:  A serious, also slighty older version of him.  I loved the angle of his face and how his hair came out.  
Sakura: Again, slightly older, a little more happy and mature.  I wanted to see her family symbol closer to her heart, so I thought putting it there was a good idea and a good slant on her outfit.
Hinata:  I drew this a long time ago, actually, when I first started watching Naruto.  She was just so cute I couldn't resist drawing her, so I did.
Rock Lee:  I honestly don't like the way Kishimoto drew his eyes, but I did get used to it eventually.  I just can't bring myself to draw Lee like that, though.  I tried to get as close as I could, but this is just how it turned out.


----------



## Sands (Sep 19, 2005)

nice style 
keep it up


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Welcome!  I felt like posting... but here we go, I hope you guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww. Soooo cute!


----------



## Domo (Sep 19, 2005)

Excellent job!


----------



## Feathers! (Sep 20, 2005)

Those are nice, Join skotw... i like the YOunger Naruto and ButterFly... could use some butter-fly for my waffles.  sorry for the bad joke... since those are so sketchy and good, why dont you join *S*ketch *o*f *t*he *W*eek?  Its Fun.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 20, 2005)

aburo yin said:
			
		

> Those are nice, Join skotw... i like the YOunger Naruto and ButterFly... could use some butter-fly for my waffles.  sorry for the bad joke... since those are so sketchy and good, why dont you join *S*ketch *o*f *t*he *W*eek?  Its Fun.



Also to add o that, the Sk.O.T.W group is fun.  they are funny and help out a lot.  Maybe, you could win art o the month.

All, I have to say is damn those pwn my drawings, join thr Sk.O.T.W, maybe you can de-throne Afulver, sorry Ab.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 20, 2005)

looks great man 
keep it up 
wanna see more of youre work


----------



## mgrace (Sep 20, 2005)

u have skills and reps from me...


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 20, 2005)

Those are very well drawn. And the big forehead they sometimes have is perfectly for Sakura XD


----------



## De Monies (Sep 21, 2005)

:amazed I love that Sakura one!! They are all very adorable!! 
won't let me rep you ing


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 22, 2005)

More artwork. <3

I know.  I do mostly headshots.  I need to get over that and do some more work on perspective and such.  But I'm trying.  

I'm not good with active scenes or different expressions or whatnot. 

Boo to me for that.

The first one is Kabuto.  I don't know what compelled me to draw him.  He's just so awesome to me.  

The second is Aoyagi Ritsuka from Loveless.  It's a beautiful story and he's a beautiful character, and I wanted to try my hand at him.

The third is Eiji and Fuji from Prince of Tennis.  I'm not a big fan of the Dream Pair, since I believe the Golden Pair is EFFIN*CANON*PUNKS but it's still a cute pairing.  I also like how it turned out.  Eiji's grin is always so cute.


----------



## Elric (Sep 22, 2005)

wow those are so cute! your style is really nice!


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 22, 2005)

wow nice O_O


----------



## xXSiegXx (Sep 22, 2005)

Oooo very nice pics. I like the last one with Gaara Naruto and Sasuke alot! :  In the first Gaara one he looks oddly female...  :  Keep up the good work.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice rough sketches.


----------



## Skoemie (Sep 22, 2005)

Reps... and from now on in show your amazing skill in SKOTW... I aint so good... but if there is time there is a SKOTW...


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 22, 2005)

the baby naruto one is really cute


----------



## Kiya_Sama (Sep 24, 2005)

Aww, your sketches are the cutest! My personal favorite has got to be the 'adult' looking Sasuke up there. 
Keep up the awesome work! ^^


----------



## Ruri (Sep 28, 2005)

Your sketches are so cute!  I love them all ^^


----------



## Sake Hokage (Sep 29, 2005)

those rock


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I just became co-co-owner of this fc... I wanted to make this as intro pic for the fc but I haven't finished it yet.. I want to see what everyone thinks of it first before I start working on it. 

I've never colored anything (well) in my life.  I'm nervous...

And yes, I know the hands and feet look odd.  It's just a rough sketch...don't get your panties all up in a bundle.  I'll clean it up and stuff...

Anyway, here it is...


----------



## Ruri (Sep 29, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's my latest sketch... drawn w/ pencil on a 3x5 blank index card.

You GOTTA love lil' Sasuke.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 3, 2005)

OMG, his eyes! He looks like one of my cousins O.o

I wish I could post my art up, but I'm scanner deficient ing
I got an account on Fanart-central, but they're all my sister's CG art O.<


----------



## Lullaby (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice sketches, Nah-nah. 

You draw so good~!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's something I drew a very long time ago.  I know it looks a little odd but I thought it was really cute.  I just... really liked the "uh?" expression on his face.  Baby Sasuke makes my day. <3


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 7, 2005)

Look at the little rutabaga head!
Baby Sasuke: You're gonna do what to my clan?


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's another picture.  ^^  This was drawn for a sketch battle with sand_weapons_specialist.  It's been a good while since I've drawn an active body sketch (and of a female, at that), but I think it turned out pretty good.  I couldn't get the fan right at all... and i think one of the legs is longer than the other.  But I just need to work harder. ^^


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Oct 10, 2005)

Wai!!  So I finally got around to looking at your art thread! I love it! Great stuff! I LOVE the Sakura one and the recent Temari one! So pretty! Keep up the good work. You should do some Golden Pair fanart


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 10, 2005)

totally -worthy!
That Gaara looks so cute (and a little bit girlish... ), I love it!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 13, 2005)

two new ones.

The first one's a Naruto/Sakura one.  I don't know what compelled me to do this, since I'm not exactly a NaruSaku fan... But it turned out nice.  I like the look on their faces, and Naruto looks so ... mischievous.

The second is a SasuNaru chibi picture.  I really love that pairing.  ^^


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 14, 2005)

Two more. 

More chibiness.  ^^  One's SasuNaru, of course...

And the other is Oishi and Eiji from Prince of Tennis.  The Golden Pair always makes my heart all fluffy.  <33


----------



## shizuru (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG they're all cutefull O.O especially the gaara one


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 16, 2005)

More SasuNaru chibiness~

I'm in a chibi mood today.  I absolutely adore little chibis.  I drew more than four, but these are my favorites, especially the second and third ones.  It's just SO a Sasuke and Naruto thing to do.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 25, 2005)

Two more pictures.  The first one is Temari (duh), a fanart sketched for the Temari's Legs FC.  I know her legs are a little more muscular that that, but that's just how it turned out.

The second one is a SasuNaru pic~ Sorry, anti-yaoi people~ I'm a really big SasuNaru fan.  This one's of them a little older.  I had a bit of a time with Sasuke's hair... but again, that's just how it turned out.  I really like how his hand turned out, though, and since I do nails, I was compelled to color them in.  I'd imagine Sasuke has beautiful hands.


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 25, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Here's my latest sketch... drawn w/ pencil on a 3x5 blank index card.



So cuuuute! :

The temari one is nice too!


----------



## StoneWalker (Oct 25, 2005)

PWND!   all of them are really cute .n____n.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 8, 2005)

In honor of chapter 282, I did a picture of timeskip Hinata.  I didn't like how people kept calling her fat.  She's not fat; she's a healthy young woman with a developing figure.  I wanted to do her justice for it (and I really REALLY like drawing long hair). ^^


----------



## Gold Knight (Nov 9, 2005)

I really like how you had Hinata pose, Nah-Nah!

It looks like she's finally getting comfortable with her body, and by throwing off the jacket, it's like she's throwing off the larva shell, she's about to turn into a butterfly.

That expresses perfectly what I think Kishimoto has in plan for her.

And you know I love all your other artwork too.  Your Temari sketches are kick-ass, the Sasuke-Naruto chibi ones are really funny, and I love your style for the Naruto-Sakura one.  ^_^  

Don't ever stop drawing!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 9, 2005)

You are one of the coolest new members i know of xD 

I love your sketches!!! Specially the Naruglomp xD XD Good job! Keep it up, kabayan xD xD


----------



## fukush (Nov 9, 2005)

very cute ^^


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

You draw good keep it up.


----------



## chotixrk (Nov 9, 2005)

WAHAHAHAAAAAA I AM POSTING.

..er I mean..

Aweeeesome job. DDD I have to catch up now!! I wanna see your latest!! XD


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 10, 2005)

Excellent Hinata sketch, Nah-Nah. Do you know someone who can color it?


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 11, 2005)

A new one... a little early, but I couldn't help it, since it's freaking freezing outside right now.  It's SasuNaru again (can anyone tell I love that pairing?) so be warned, slight yaoi, but no kissing or anything, just fluff.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 16, 2005)

After a wild night in the SasuNaru FC, I walked out with four wives and a daughter.  

XD

So I decided to get their pictures and try to draw them just 'cause I'm weird like that.  Or something.  Anyway, I would have liked to draw all of us in one picture, but the paper was too small and I had to divide the six of us into two groups of three.

At any rate, my latest pictures of:
1st group: Karorine, shinigamiangel/TracesofRed, and yummysasuke
2nd group: myself, Ryu, and Jem

I love my wives and daughter.  XD  What a wacky family.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 16, 2005)

omg, nah-nah!  Your family drawings (and all your drawings XD) are sooo good!  

Best-looking family ever!


----------



## Jem (Nov 17, 2005)

oh my god, we all looks so good, nah-chan!!    I didn't know you were such an awesome artist!


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 17, 2005)

You are so awesome. 

-squishes Nah-nah with all her energy-  x325436436324513242132432325


----------



## Ryu (Nov 17, 2005)

I AM SO THE ONLY BLONDE. <3 

And we look so pretty =X Well, I knew you were gorgous, but mmmmmmmm~
secks now?


----------



## shinobda (Nov 19, 2005)

i love your work!


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 22, 2006)

Chauronity


best sakura drawing ever <3


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 22, 2006)

Nah-Nah your to good I say you should make your own manga make a poll to see how many people think you should make a manga or else.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 23, 2006)

Nah Nah chan, DZ wuvs jooo ^_^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 23, 2006)

That's really impressive work! The sketches just feel very natural and there's a lot of character to the faces (which seem perfect in the layout of the features too). Hope you'll share some more sketches and some inked/coloured art in the future.


----------



## Leen (Jan 23, 2006)

nah nah, thanks for the drawing. I've not posted thank u here so here I am. U are fantastic with your work. I hope to see more works from u in the future. Keep it up. They are really really cute.


----------

